# Small Hive Beetle



## tucker0104 (Jun 30, 2011)

New to beekeeping and am learning as I go. I have recently found some beetles in my hive. The bees were hearding them to the top of the brood box in between the frame in the frame holder. Looked like there were about 5 of them in there. I have read a lot of information on this site about how to get rid of them. I currently trying the beetle blaster.

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Beetle-Blaster-Sold-Individually/productinfo/207/

It has been in there for about 5 days and no beetles so far. I was thinking about using the beetle jail which is the frame insert for trapping them. I saw a picture of a CD case used as a beetle trap. How does that work? 

I also saw this and was wondering if anyone has tried it?
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Beetle-Swatter/productinfo/313/

Thanks for all the advice in advance.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Tucker, I'm second year beekeeper so I'm still learning alot. 
I saw a few beetles last year and found alot of info on this site.
This year I decided to use beetle blaster as well. As opposed to oil I put some beetle juice in it and the slightest bit of roach gel
The beetles go in for the beetle juice but don't come out. The traps worked. I got some in the first few days then barely saw any since.
The cd traps work the same way. The beetles go in little openings in the side the trap that are too small for a bee. Then they eat roach gel and never come out.
You can put the cd traps on your bottom board and above the frames. There are bottom boards that you can put oil in that the beetles fall into or are chased into and die etc. There are several techniques. I was worried the beetles would do my bees in so I decided it was worth trapping them. Good luck









This was my post on the subject. The responses were very helpful.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...e-Has-anyone-had-their-hives-infested-here-in


----------



## Davebcrzy (Mar 12, 2011)

tucker0140 I have been beekeeping around 4 years. My first year I was alarmed when I saw beetles in my hive. So I know how ya feel. How many supers do you have on your brood box? It could be that you don't have a real bad infestation and therefore the beetles could be so dispersed that they haven't been run in the traps by the bees. I have a hive that had a bad infestation. Open the hive and beetles would go everywhere! I used beetle traps made out of the slim line cd case and I have trapped a goodly number of beetles. Unfortunately I let the beetle problem get so bad that I had to use mite away in the cd cases and strips on the bottom card board squares on the bottom of the brood box. I have the problem under control now. On your next hive inspection see how many beetles you can locate. It could be it isn't that bad yet but do keep an eye on it because it can get very bad very quickly.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

This is a mini cd case from the bottom of a mating nuc that was extremely crowded with bees and in the full sun... we change these traps our every 14-21 days, so this should give you an idea of how quickly they can fill a hive... this trap had no poison added, it is just straight Beetle Juice, so these beetles are only the ones that got imprisoned by the bees after they entered...


----------



## mrmarkhembree (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok folks, I know this greenhorn is about ask a silly question but.... what is beetle juice?How do I make beetle juice?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

betelgeuse?


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Bump. I'd like to know what Beetle Juice is too and how to make it (buy it).


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Where do we get Beetle Juice?


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Beetle Juice

Russell Apiaries.

Robert, how much bj is in one of those syringes, or should I ask...how many cd cases can be baited per syringe?

Ed


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

You can find it here.http://www.russellapiaries.com/


----------

